# American Sikh Roughed Up Over Jhatka



## kds1980 (Oct 30, 2008)

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2008/20081030/punjab1.htm

l  An American Sikh had a miraculous escape when he was attacked by followers of a Sikh sect, for raising objection over the slaughtering of a goat and then applying ‘tilak’ of its blood on weapons. The American Sikh was dragged by them into the Takht building. However, he was saved on the intervention of some saner elements with the help of the Maharashtra police.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 31, 2008)

Gurfateh

As per 3ho of Yogi Bhajan Gurus were Vegitarians.While Missionaries oppose the washing of Armaments with Blood which is called Tilak.

So such thing is done in Budhadal also,when we put blood on Arms.This is more a sort of ritual which makes us simulate seeing arms with blood.

In US Mareens,dummy "to be killed" in excersise is filled with blood like fluid so this is to do with psychological warfare.


----------



## Randip Singh (Oct 31, 2008)

kds1980 said:


> http://www.tribuneindia.com/2008/20081030/punjab1.htm
> 
> l  An American Sikh had a miraculous escape when he was attacked by followers of a Sikh sect, for raising objection over the slaughtering of a goat and then applying ‘tilak’ of its blood on weapons. The American Sikh was dragged by them into the Takht building. However, he was saved on the intervention of some saner elements with the help of the Maharashtra police.



While I don't see any point in putting blood on the weapons, I really don't see why this chap should interfere in this ritual thats been going on since the beginning of the forming of the Khalsa. I think this ritual has origins amongst Kshatriya's so may even predate Sikhism.

I think what teh 3HO Sikhs have to accept is that there are various wings to Sikhism. One wing that has a "Vashnavite influence" (3HO, AKJ, GNNSJ, Rrorowale, Namdhari etc) and the so called "Shivite" section (Akali's, Nihungs etc), and this is a reflection of the original Hindu ideoligy they were influenced by before becoming Sikhs.


----------



## Guru-ka-kookar (Oct 31, 2008)

kds1980 said:


> http://www.tribuneindia.com/2008/20081030/punjab1.htm
> 
> l  An American Sikh had a miraculous escape when he was attacked by followers of a Sikh sect, for raising objection over the slaughtering of a goat and then applying ‘tilak’ of its blood on weapons. The American Sikh was dragged by them into the Takht building. However, he was saved on the intervention of some saner elements with the help of the Maharashtra police.


It is an ugly incident which has proved to be a black spot on the face of Sikh panth. I think this needs an appropriate reply on behalf of the entire Sikh Panth which is that we should all hang our heads in shame for the dastardly act of attack on an American guest who is a Sikh by choice, by a particular Sikh sect, for opposing the Brahmincal rituals of applying tilak and sacrificing animals at Hazoor Sahib. We should also publicly render an unconditional apology to the Sikh gentleman and appreciate his effort and courage to act according to the tenets of Guru Granth Sahib which condemns all kinds of ‘karam-kands’/ superstitious rituals. He has performed a feat which was the duty of our spineless leadership. IT DOES NOT MATTER WHEN AND HOW AND BY WHICH BHAI/GRANTHI/SANT ETC., THESE SO CALLED PURATAN MARYADA/REETS/PARAMPARAS WERE STARTED AT HAZOOR SAHIB ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT OUR PRESENT AND ETERNAL GURU, SRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB, CONDEMNS ALL KINDS OF BRHAMINCAL RITUALS AND WE SHOULD DARE NOT GO AGAINST OUR GURU. It is unfortunate that on the pretext of puratan reets/paramparas etc. the tenets of our Guru Granth Sahib are being wittingly flouted by Jathedars and unwittingly by the innocent Sikh sangat .


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 31, 2008)

sane words Guru ka kookar ji

but i wonder if anything will happen.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Oct 31, 2008)

well these ignorant people can accept that the non vegeterians among sikhs would eat halal ..but you speak of jhatka and this is what you get ..!!!! i have interacted with Ladakhi Buddhists and seen the same mentality...

Raaj Karega Khalsa


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 1, 2008)

Gurfateh

Well when we perform Jhatka it is not the Sacrifising any thing to Akal.Rather it is Mahaprasad ie Great Bestowel of Akal to us.While doing Jhatka this is the only type of Prasad where Kirpan Bhet(Hand of Mercy belong ing to Akal Touches our food before we eat it) is must and natural.

In Jews and Islam also animals are killed for sacrifises,are they also Brahmins ?

But here we are not the sacrifisers but reciver of Mahaprasad.Das hopes that meat is one of the best food provided to us by Akal and that we recive.

Coming to Tilak Ceromony,We deem weapans are the manifestaion of Akal which will help us to overcome the power in three qualities.Blood is touched to them and later we in Nihung Singhs have the tredition to drink the bowl of iron rich fluied.So it is only touching the Weapn before we drink it.

(it has nothing to do with Shavites which are more a basterdy of Aryans with Drvedain God of Puranas).It is near to pure Dravidian Tribal Culture in Deccan,which is land of the Dravids.

Admin can delete if something not worthy for children is writtan.But das has never drunk blood as yet and in Islam and Jews blood drinking is prohibited but in Bretain there are some dishes which are made up of blood,some time in pie and Mash with liqur(not the Alchohal) some blood could be put in.

African Tribals living in India(Siddis) also have had Tendency to drink blood of  animals in wild.So are Masai Tribals of Masai Mara(Kenya) where Cattles are "milked" of thier blood on regular bases, ie blood of animal been used without killing the Animal.

From where the Thing related to Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji has come.Das has seen Singhs related to Vegi Jathas generating mony by selling Alchohal or some could be doing unjust work while being veggi.Being Veggi is to do with Satto Guna and makes us in Three Qualities so being veggi we may be reborn till we say that we are veggi for some pupose of spritulity.We do and we get the result of the act by having birth.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 30, 2013)

Apologies for being pedantic, but this is not really about Jhatka, it is about the old meat eating issue. 

As for more research, it is not particularly independent, but biased heavily towards non meat eating. 

Its origins are suspect at best

Im off for a hamburger


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 31, 2013)

> I think what teh 3HO Sikhs have to accept is that there are various wings to Sikhism. One wing that has a "Vashnavite influence" (3HO, AKJ, GNNSJ, Rrorowale, Namdhari etc) and the so called "Shivite" section (Akali's, Nihungs etc), and this is a reflection of the original Hindu ideoligy they were influenced by before becoming Sikhs.



This is an interesting way of looking at it.


----------



## Harry Haller (May 31, 2013)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> This is an interesting way of looking at it.


 
having said that we could all carry on doing what we did before we became Sikhs lol!

sorry, I have a mental picture of satanists killing  babies, who then become Sikhs, using the same logic to justify why Sikhs kill babies!


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 31, 2013)

I think when you start on Sikh path, thereafter your every action merits a review in light of Gurmat.


----------



## linzer (May 31, 2013)

Sounds to me like this guy isn't the sharpest knife the drawer.lol


----------

